# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  With thanks to the humble tea tree

## rrobor

I have had my fair share of ailments over the years and Im a good listener. I dont laugh if told I got jock itch, Taking steroids I suffer from all sorts of fungii thinking my skin is a nice home. Amyways I tend to get mates coming round with embarrasing ailments. Well X came round a year or so ago with an ailment, He had an itch in the rear that was driving him crazy. He had seen the doctor who sent him to a specialist who told him he was not wiping correctly. After restraining himself from commiting murder he left without relief . Anyways we worked it out it had to be fungus, namely yeast. I told him, tea tree oil kills that. but its a poison so dont stick it in. Well that cured it but it kept returning. Next specialist suggested Tobasco paste. He reconed it killed the nerves so you wouldnt feel it again. 
Well I dont know about you, but I had a vasectomy and the guy said. "Shave the sides of your jewelery". Smart me got out the electric razor. First bad move. After that, I looked like a plucked chook, so out with the after shave. Next bad move.
Anyways Im sure we can all imagine tobasco up the bum so he declined that. After spending 3 years in torture he thought of his own cure, a supository filled with handcream and a few drops of tea tree oil., 4 days later after $1500 spent on doctors, he cured himself thanks to the humble tea tree.

----------


## Naf

:Roflmao: 
I dont normally laugh at other peoples misfortune, but that post is hilarious. oh the shame of being told by a specialist that you're not wiping properly

----------


## Neri

Bugger me. I would have recommended aloa vera (probably misspelt). I can't stop singing the praises of this little number. In fact I have it plastered all over my scalp at this very moment (sunburn). I have a small AV plant growing in my garden and when it becomes a monster (dream on, Neri, nothing you plant grows well) I'll be able to use the genuine article!

----------

